# using background that came with Exo-Terra



## massha (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello, here I am back with another really stupid question. I have a used Exo-Terra terrarium, which I thoroughly washed with dish soap and bleached and rinsed. I also have the background wall that came with it. I washed and bleached it as well. The more I look at it the more passable it seems. It looks OK. I already have it. (and I would have to buy all that Great Stuff etc). I figured, I could just attach the plants to it with wire, and plants, vines and driftwood is what would really create interest in it.

However, I see that every single person describing their vivariums, including Exo-Terras, custom made their backgrounds. Is something wrong with these pre-made ones? 

Also, it seems to fit rather snugly. Do I still need to glue it in?

Thanks a lot


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

You can use i think the main reason people make their is because they don't like the look, no ledges, also i think that great stuff adds more depth. You should always silcone something in place that you want perment.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Also you can use it in place of the Great Stuff step, do the silicone and coco fiber or peat moss on it just like you would Great Stuff


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Also you can use it in place of the Great Stuff step, do the silicone and coco fiber or peat moss on it just like you would Great Stuff


They turn out pretty nice for this quick and easy method. I recommend it. It's also easy to silicone over it because it's not all lumpy like uncarved gs.


----------



## massha (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you guys! What a wonderful bunch of helpful people you are.

M.


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

i bought the exo terra and was considering buying the made-to-fit background as well because it just seemed easier as well, but i thought about it and figuring this is most likely not going to be my only viv, eventuallyyy youre going to want to try to make your own, so might as well do it at the start. i mean i enjoy experimenting but its fun to carve your own
ledges and minicaves and whatnot for them to climb on or hide in. 

and buying the great stuff/cocofiber/silicone was the cheapest part of the 
project. just if you decide to go that route make sure you wear gloves !!!
i did but i took them off and acidentally fixed a part of the background and
couldnt get it off !! if you do that use acetone [ nail polish remover ] and rub
the area til its all gone . and sorry kinda got carried away lol but yeah

either way would work just figured starting it the hard way from the get go would be beneficial for you in the future when youre more experienced and want to set up a more intricate viv. ill show u a pic of mine just to give u some ideass. hope that helped !


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Also keep in mind if you really wanted to add some ledges and caves or whatever you could just add some great stuff some over the stock background.


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

Ooh before you setup your viv, you might want to consider that the backgrounds are notorious for chipping/breaking down after a while. They really are just styrofoam that's painted I think. Can someone vouch for this?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

andyrawrs said:


> Ooh before you setup your viv, you might want to consider that the backgrounds are notorious for chipping/breaking down after a while. They really are just styrofoam that's painted I think. Can someone vouch for this?


They are just styrofoam but once it's been siliconed over they will be more durable.


----------

